

Shor's algorythm - bootload
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shor%27s_algorithm

======
cabalamat
So, are there any public key algorithms that're either (1) proven not to be
crackable to quantum computers, or (2) believed not to be so?

~~~
forax
I don't know the answer to your question, but if we were able to develop
quantum cryptography (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_cryptography>),
then we would no longer need to worry about public key algorithms, since Alice
and Bob could agree upon a key without fear of eavesdropping, and then use an
uncrackable form of encryption, such as a one time pad.

~~~
sgk284
We already have functioning quantum cryptography. In theory it should be
unbreakable, but there are practical problems with it (distance... it doesn't
work around the world) and still relies on humans to implement the systems.

Current quantum cryptography systems have already been cracked to some extent:
[http://spectrum.ieee.org/computing/it/quantum-
cryptography-c...](http://spectrum.ieee.org/computing/it/quantum-cryptography-
cracked)

~~~
Panoramix
Actually, there are a number of possible attacks against a quantum
cryptosystem; e.g. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_cryptography#Attacks>

------
noss
Spelling!

